# Bubbles!



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Within 10-15 minutes...we have bubbles! :'D It's not consistent yet, but once it is, I'll add the verbal cue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What fun and how cute!


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

So cute! Just watched a bunch of yourq videos !


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you both!!  We've got it down pretty well now and we've added a cue word. Now we're just working on proofing with other bowls besides the coffeepot.


----------



## EilisMD (Feb 24, 2013)

Love this!! They are such characters, aren't they


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

funny lol


----------

